# Sustainable Architecture and Urban Development



## Ali alYacoub (6 يونيو 2010)

* The Second International Conference on*

* Sustainable Architecture and Urban Development*

*12- 14 July, 2010 Amman, Jordan *
Organized by:
The Center for the Study of Architecture in the Arab Region, Jordan

In Collaboration with 
The University of Dundee, School of Architecture, UK, and
Jordan University, Jordan
for more information click here


----------

